# possible silly question..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do dogs get colds??? Betty has been sneezing quite a lot over the past
couple of days and making a kind of snorting sound or could it possibly be sand stuck in her nose / throat from being at the beach at the weekend ( she
was digging so deep in the sand that all you could see was her tail!)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Colin

My cats get colds - quite gross actually because they leave a deposit wherever they sneeze - so I imagine the same could apply to dogs. 

The cats' colds have always cleared up naturally so we've never taken them to the vet, just as I wouldn't visit the doctor for a cold myself. 

I'd watch her over the next few days and ensure she drinks lots

Turi x 

P.S. Loved your pics of the beach!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of ours sneeze, sometimes it's an irritation, but quite often it's excitement!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Could be either Colin. Dogs can indeed get colds and they also sneeze if there is an obstruction in their nose. Keep an eye on her and plenty to drink. 

Karen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Both of ours sneeze, sometimes it's an irritation, but quite often it's excitement!


Vincent sneezes when he is excited too!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone- she is eating, drinking, behaving normally. The snorting sound is what concerned me most to be honest as I have never seen a dog do this!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> My cats get colds - quite gross actually because they leave a deposit wherever they sneeze - so I imagine the same could apply to dogs.
> 
> ...


Hi Turi

Thanks... my cat is nine and I have never seen her sneeze or seem like she
has had a cold...maybe just lucky with her as she has never been to the vet
through illness since I've had her....NOW i'm tempting fate


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope Betty feels better soon.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> Thanks... my cat is nine and I have never seen her sneeze or seem like she
> has had a cold...maybe just lucky with her as she has never been to the vet
> through illness since I've had her....NOW i'm tempting fate


How funny... Thinking about it, it’s primarily been Bluebell, our Blue Burmese, who has suffered from colds. However, she was the runt of the litter – she’s still the size of a 6 month old kitten at 12 years! – so perhaps she’s more prone to little niggles? 

I’ve just found some pictures of (Princess) Bluebell on my phone – enjoy!

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> How funny... Thinking about it, it’s primarily been Bluebell, our Blue Burmese, who has suffered from colds. However, she was the runt of the litter – she’s still the size of a 6 month old kitten at 12 years! – so perhaps she’s more prone to little niggles?
> 
> I’ve just found some pictures of (Princess) Bluebell on my phone – enjoy!
> 
> x


Ah , she is sweet. Molly is grey too but with a white chest but she is just
a moggy!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We’ve had both moggies and pedigrees and have loved both equally. If someone was interested in a pedigree cat I’d suggest a Burmese – in my opinion they’re the Labrador of dogs. Very affectionate, outgoing, playful, easy-going and generally healthy. Our first Burmese Lupin lived until she was 18 which for a pedigree is a ripe old age. Bengals on the other hand… are a pawful (but we love them just the same )

Turi x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

My vote is for the orientals!
Have a black oriental, blue point Balinese ( basically Siamese ) and my sweetheart red tabby oriental. 
So absolutely loving. 
Trick is don't let them out to early! You wouldn't let your dog out on the streets at 12 weeks for the rest of their lives and expect them to not be " a dog about town!"


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Orientals as well - Elmo is half Siamese and he's a lot naughtier than any other cat I've had which I secretly love. I also love the shape of their heads. There is a pic of him under 'Worried'... 

How does your dog get on with your cats Adam? 

Re letting them out, I didn't let Elmo out until he was older and unfortunately he LOVES being out - and if he gets out chances are he won't return until 3am . He's very affectionate though - loves raspberries on his belly!

Turi x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Dogs and cats...
Cats rule, it's the law lol
Final smackdown is delivered by a cat
Groom me and clean me until I smack u down is delivered by a cat
And u think ur passing me on the stairs without a smack down is delivered by a cat. 
However shut us all in the kitchen and I suppose I will curl up with u, is a way the cat loves the dog!
Oh and they chase other cats out the garden .... Ish
That doesn't include the ginger cat to the left and the two bengals to the right, they are allowed in.
Any other cat is chased lol


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So lots of smacks then?! Not claws and blood I hope... I worry the puppy won't get over that first meeting and will be forever traumatised by cats! 

Turi x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

No blood!
Cats make a lot of noise but to be fair, pups are so darn persistent it's good they lay down the rules at the outset. 
It'll be fine. Cats and dogs have been living together for years, much to the abject horror of cats lol


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Adam, I hope so!

Turi x


----------

